
MailALetter.com - Mail a letter online...are there other services like this? - brandnewlow
http://www.mailaletter.com/
======
shrike
oldgregg provided this list to me last week in a different thread -

<http://postful.com/>

<http://click2mail.com/>

<http://www.viapost.com/>

<http://www.postalmethods.com/>

<http://www.cfhdocmail.com/>

<http://www.l-mail.com/>

<http://www.pc2paper.co.uk/>

I'm in the process of integrating my app with Postful's via their API. So far,
so good.

------
seiji
World's Smallest: <http://www.worldssmallestpostalservice.com/>

(as referenced in <http://qwantz.livejournal.com/104142.html> )

------
sil3ntmac
Yes, and free* too...

<http://www.esnailer.com/>

*Except it works by making you complete terribly spammy advertisement surveys: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-9739899-2.html>

------
RK
This looks like a pretty decent site. Are you planning to compete with it?

I was recently looking for something related: an online fax service. Most of
those sites seemed to ooze sleeze and required a subscription. I finally
decided on <http://payperfax.com> which looked much less cluttered and is pay-
as-you-go. Much better if you only need to fax a couple times a year and is
platform independent (there is a decent looking windows-only Skype plugin
service called PamFax)

For whatever reason, some markets seem to get filled with crap. Just do a
search for "online fax" if you want a taste.

~~~
brandnewlow
I'm working on a project (announcing it in about 8 hours on here, actually!)
that would benefit from giving users an easy way to mail a letter while
sitting at their desk.

We're just poking around to see who's out there. Ideally our users would be
able to click a link, fill in a form and have a letter mailed a letter to an
address autopopulated from our service.

~~~
RK
I was just looking around and was thinking that the money was probably to be
made in (gulp) enabling junk mailers. But it looks like the US Postal service
already has that down:

<http://www.click2mail.com/how_it_works>

In any event, good luck.

------
cschneid
Somebody asked about a similar service. I think it's probably a viable
business, providing web-service enabled letter printing and mailing. Send a
chunk of XML or a PDF up to the server, and it gets printed, and sent out.

Hmm, I should think about it more, might be possible to do it in my spare
time. Then if it grows, hire temps or other low cost labor to do it.

------
chandrab
Before spending a lot of time with this - have you thought out your customer
acquisition strategy? At such low price points Adwords will be very expensive.
How are the others in space doing promotions?

